# ADSL sous Linux

## Dom

Salut !

Comme je vais pouvoir résilier mon contrat AOL (enfin !), j'envisage de prendre l'ADSL. Pouvez-vous me dire ce que vous avez comme contrat, et si ça ne pose pas de problèmes avec Linux (en particulier le modem) svp ? Je n'ai pas envie d'avoir à nouveau une mauvaise surprise...

Merci.

----------

## S_Oz

J'ai le sagem f@st 800 et je n'ai pas de probleme pour le moment.

J'utilise le driver eagle-1.0.3 (http://eagle-usb.fr.st)

L'installe n'est pas evidente mais ca se fait. (il suffit de reussir a compiler et charger le module adiusbadsl)

PS:il serait interressant d'avoir un ebuild pour l'installation.

----------

## vibidoo

idem j'ai aussi un sagem 800 , fournis par free.

Je l'ai installé avec les drivers de chez Sagem .

C'est un peu compliqué au début , mais t'inquiète pas tu trouveras de l'aide facilement sur ce forum.

Ma copine vient de passé chez Wanadoo et il livre le même sagem , dans leur pack Extense

----------

## Sleeper

 *Quote:*   

> PS:il serait interressant d'avoir un ebuild pour l'installation.

 

Des que j'ai un peu plus de temps avec ce ****** de driver, je m'y mets .. a moins qu'une bonne ame ne se devoue  :Smile: 

----------

## cscsnicko

Perso le speedtouch 500 USB fonctionne a merveille et l'install est d'une simplicité royale !!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Arcord

J'ai un eci usb, ça ne fonctionne pas mal du tout.

Mais sur mon serveur, après 5-6 jours d'uptime quand vient la déconnection des 24 heures, impossible de reconnecter. Obligé de rebooter.

J'ai le driver 0.6 et le 0.7 est sorti il y a peu de temps mais je ne l'ai pas encore essayé.

Globalement je drirais donc que ça ne marche pas mal du tout, même si ce n'est pas parfait.  :Smile: 

----------

## Arno

Il semble que la majorité des gens ont des modems USB.

J'aimerais connecter mes parents à un tuyau plus gros, et j'utiliserais dans ce cas un firewall hardware, donc Ethernet.

N'existe-t-il pas des modems Ethernet pour le DSL?

-- Arno.

----------

## Jean-Francois

Si si ça existe les modem ethernet, les premiers modem ADSL étaient tous ethernet, et ça marchait et marche toujours très bien  :Wink: 

J'ai un Alcatel Speedtouch home depuis bientôt 3 ans, sans souci.

Aujourd'hui tu as même des modem/routeur/firewall/hub/switch qui existent.

----------

## DuF

Les modems ethernet sont sans doute le meilleur choix, mais ne sont plus vraiment fournis par les FAI et à l'achat coûtent plus cher, mais c'est clair avec eux (normalement) aucun souci.

Pour les modèles USB, j'ai un alcatel speed touch USB et ça marche très bien, y a un ebuild en plus donc c'est tranquille.

Mais si tu peux, prends de l'ethernet.

----------

## vibidoo

tu peux toujours trouver des speedtouchs Alcatel Home en version Ethernet .

Mais ça se trouve à plus de 100 euros en occase

----------

## Arno

Merci pour vos réponses.

Je sais que cela devient vraiment très HT, mais est-ce qu'un modem ADSL acheté aux USA fonctionnerait en France ? ( par ex: http://www.dlink.com/products/modems/dsl302g )

Merci !

-- Arno.

----------

## vibidoo

peut être qque les réseaux allemand sont plus compatible non ?

----------

## Arno

 *Quote:*   

> peut être qque les réseaux allemand sont plus compatible non ?

 

Oui peut-être, mais c'est plus simple pour moi d'acheter aux USA...

-- Arno.

----------

## Doudou

 *Sleeper wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   PS:il serait interressant d'avoir un ebuild pour l'installation. 
> 
> Des que j'ai un peu plus de temps avec ce ****** de driver, je m'y mets .. a moins qu'une bonne ame ne se devoue 

 

Ben moi je suis bien tenté!  :Laughing:   J'avais commencé a faire un ebuild pour les driver Sagem mais en fait, je n'arrive pas a compiler le driver donc c pas simple de tester l'ebuild!   :Wink:   J'ai eu un petit soucie de PC dernierement mais la ca va un peut mieu donc je vais m'y remetre!

----------

## Sleeper

 *Quote:*   

> J'avais commencé a faire un ebuild pour les driver Sagem mais en fait, je n'arrive pas a compiler le driver donc c pas simple de tester l'ebuild!

 

Ben je parlais pas du driver Sagem, qui est bugge comme c'est pas possible, amsi de la version eagle ..

----------

## S_Oz

Je ni connais rien encore en ebuild mais je commence a me renseigner.

Ce qui me pause des problemes actuellement c'est de savoir comment configurer les scripts de demarrage(net.ppp0, net ...) pour l'adsl. Pour le moment j'ai remplacer le script net.ppp0 pour qu'il execute startadsl et stopadsl mais cela ne me plait pas comme technique!

Des solutions?

----------

## Dom

Merci pour vos réponses !

Je suis intéressé par l'offre de Free (30 par mois, avec un sagem Fast 800), mais j'ai lu quelques messages d'utilisateurs mécontents sur plusieurs forums. Ils se plaignent en particulier de la lenteur de la connexion, dont la vitesse est souvent identique à celle d'une connection classique 56K. Est-ce que c'est vrai pour tout le monde ou ce sont juste des cas isolés (ou un peu mythos) ?

----------

## Farnsworth

Franchement, il y avait surement beaucoup de problemes fin octobre / debut novembre (les equipements n'etaient pas suffisamment dimentionnes) mais je n'ai plus eu de pb de lenteur ou de deco ni meme de ping depuis cette periode, je trouve que la connexion est vraiment excellente et le modem n'est pas aussi chiant que ce que tout le monde en dit (je l'ai teste qqs temps sur un chipset via sans jamais rencontrer de pb). depuis le debut de l'annee je l'utilise avec un vieux chipset intel 430TX sous gentoo et a part devoir le debrancher au boot une fois de temps en temps (apres avoir coupe la machine plus d'une journee en general) je ne rencontre pas de pb particulier, ca fonctionne meme plutot bien.

Mais bon, ca n'engage que moi...

Selon les differents forums que j'ai consulte, seule leur hotline n'a pas l'air au top (pour etre gentil   :Very Happy:   ) mais je n'y ait jamais eu a faire

----------

## Sleeper

Tu sais c'est comme les trains : "on ne retient que ceux qui partent/arrivent en retard"

Les seuls pbs que j'ai avec Free sont dus a la qualite de ma ligne .. qui ne semble pas tip/top ..

----------

## arlequin

 *Arcord wrote:*   

> Mais sur mon serveur, après 5-6 jours d'uptime quand vient la déconnection des 24 heures, impossible de reconnecter. Obligé de rebooter.
> 
> J'ai le driver 0.6 et le 0.7 est sorti il y a peu de temps mais je ne l'ai pas encore essayé.

 

Avec un SpeedTouch USB, j'ai passé le cap des 100 jours d'uptime, sans jamais le moindre soucis...

----------

## Doudou

 *Sleeper wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   J'avais commencé a faire un ebuild pour les driver Sagem mais en fait, je n'arrive pas a compiler le driver donc c pas simple de tester l'ebuild! 
> 
> Ben je parlais pas du driver Sagem, qui est bugge comme c'est pas possible, amsi de la version eagle ..

 

Sleeper : Je me suis mal expliqué   :Laughing:   J'avais commencé a faire un ebuild pour les driver Sagem jusqu'au jour ou j'ai apris l'existance du driver de eagle!   :Wink:   De toute maniere je n'arrivait pas a installer les driver Sagem sur mon PC.

----------

## merlinBSD

heh heh la deconexion des 24 heures j'avais pratiquement oublie ca  :Very Happy: 

je suis en malaisie depuis 2 ans et ici ya pas de deconnection toutes les 24h.... mais g pas le choix de plusieurs ISP... monopole oblige et je suis a 384/128  :Neutral: 

@+

----------

## Sleeper

> heh heh la deconexion des 24 heures j'avais pratiquement oublie ca 

Ben que veux-tu, France Telecom et ses choix ....

----------

## merlinBSD

telecom suks quelque soit le pays  :Wink:  mais c clair que FT gagne la palme  :Smile: 

----------

